# Starting Vampire Counts - Need tactics help!!



## fatbag26 (Dec 22, 2011)

OK, so im starting VC's and i usually build armies in 500 pt blocks, so

The first blocks are going to mostly be zombies and skellies, but im unsure on whether i want a vampirre to lead them or a necromancer, and have no idea how to use either!

help please?!

thanks,
Fatbag


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

My first advice would be....Wait a few weeks because their getting a update very soon it's already in the new WD. So your question is a bit un needed because everythign we say may be changed when their released. Good luck with them.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

As cain said your best bet would be to wait a couple of weeks for the new book, but if you really want to start now there are a few pointers for you.

1. NEVER buy zombies in the original list. you can raise these units during the game instead.

2. At 500 points vampires are a bit expensive, I would instead recommend dual necromancers. They won't be able to get any upgrades, but they don't really need much to start with.

3. For core stick with either skeletons or ghouls. Ghouls are better in cc and have one higher toughness, but no armor means they will die slightly easier.

4. Attempt to get some Grave Guard for your special choice to take down any heavy target around.

I hope this helps for the two weeks the army book has left. :laugh:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

No point starting them yet, as the other 2 have mentioned.

When the book is released, you and about 50 other people on the forum who start them can discuss.

Baring in mind no one will know the tips and tricks of the book straight off the bat. Good lists will circulate within a month though.


----------

